
Building Software Is Like Producing a Movie? - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/04/24/software-producing-movie/#.XqMBLkAz3dg.hackernews
======
kgraves
Difference is you don't have to continuously maintain a movie after release
(except probably multiple sequels)

You still have to maintain software after release, and it's forever.

~~~
jbn
I think the comparison stands if the software in question is a video game,
which have the same hit-or-miss factor, and no maintenance to speak of.

